
Fires near Chernobyl pose 'no risk to human health', IAEA says - DoreenMichele
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-ukraine-chernobyl-fire-iaea-idUSKCN2262YU
======
megamike
'no risk to human health' yaaa right!!

